# Titanium Wheel Damaged - Gutted!



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

In the 6 months since I've had the car, I've been super careful not to kerb the rims - they add such a lot to the look of the car. Not had a problem with kerbing my wheels in the past, but these rims made me uber careful!

Pretty sure the damage I found today was not caused by kerbing - I suspect flying debris of some sort, possibly from road damage. What do you think?










Looks like a fairly easy repair, although some filling is required and the colour match is obviously important. Does it need touching up with some paint, to stop corrosion?

Not happy!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

"Colour matching" will be your biggest problem, it's a very difficult colour.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> In the 6 months since I've had the car, I've been super careful not to kerb the rims - they add such a lot to the look of the car. Not had a problem with kerbing my wheels in the past, but these rims made me uber careful!
> 
> Pretty sure the damage I found today was not caused by kerbing - I suspect flying debris of some sort, possibly from road damage. What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

R5T said:


> "Colour matching" will be your biggest problem, it's a very difficult colour.


If they are real "titananium" finish t-t, successful hand touch up is all but impossible as it's a processs not just a paint finish.
To have them done properly get a repairer that uses the Color-Dec process Color-Dec [url=http://www.color-dec...w.color-dec.it/english/Metalli ... s_pag2.htm ...[/url] and it will be better than new.
They should also be able to computer match your existing colour.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

bad luck mate, thats some real bad luck. Hope you can get it sorted


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I know how you feel. I'm due to get my rear offside alloy repaired sometime soon. I have some very minor kerbing (so small im not sure how it was done). Hopefully colour matching can be done...will wait and see!


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been investigating to have my future TTS RS4 19" wheels painted in titanium as Audi UK does not provide the titanium finish for the S. Result of my long web browsing results in 2 "theories" :
1) titanium wheels use "color-dec" process: read here and on an other german forums...
2) titanium wheels are just painted L8AU Audi color code (read in France, Germany and UK)

I would tend to say (but this is just an opinion) that Audi is using a titanium paint rather than a special process. Otherwise, titanium would be more expensive : trust Audi marketing for that !
More, I found a thread on RS246.com where a RS4 owner got his wheels painted : *see here*.
The color seems to match titanium look an shine. At least is looks like I would expect it... I will go for the paint when I change my wheels color.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hard luck mate.
Its a bugger.
I have the Ti paint code if you need it.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

hugy said:


> Hard luck mate.
> Its a bugger.
> I have the Ti paint code if you need it.


That would be good hugy. I've patched it with silver touch up to stop any corrosion,but it will need a little filling as it's taken off the full tickness of the finish. I'd say the Titanium finish should proove to be very durable, just not rock proof!


----------



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

I did a lot of research on this a few weeks ago as my front wheels have got a few nasty marks. I found that Lepsons in Gillingham seem to get the thumbs up all round. I believe it's £80 for a titanium finish. They don't do smart repairs - they strip the whole wheel, weld/build up where necessary and then respray the whole wheel. Apparently the only problem with them is that they often achieve a better finish than Audi.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

danski said:


> I did a lot of research on this a few weeks ago as my front wheels have got a few nasty marks. I found that Lepsons in Gillingham seem to get the thumbs up all round. I believe it's £80 for a titanium finish. They don't do smart repairs - they strip the whole wheel, weld/build up where necessary and then respray the whole wheel. Apparently the only problem with them is that they often achieve a better finish than Audi.


Sounds very much like the Color Dec process, price is about right as well.
The 19" wheel below (not Audi) was kerbed terminally (or so I thought) in a collision and was going to be trashed.
The repairer used the Color Dec System. I ended up getting the other four wheels done. He told me at the time that the biggest complaint they get is "that they are better than OEM".

click to enlarge


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

talk-torque said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Hard luck mate.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Hard luck mate.
> ...


Could I also have the paint code just incase it's needed? 

Thanks.


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

My previous post gives Audi titanium color code. Is my english so bad that nobody got it ?? :?: > L8AU

Regarding the color-dec process, the picture sample sounds clear to me : Audi titanium IS NOT using color-dec as it has a mat finish 

Color-dec gives the finish of BMW M3 wheels, not of Audi titanium. My hesitations are now over : I will get my wheels painted in L8AU ! Color-dec finish looks better but not stock.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

wawa79 said:


> My previous post gives Audi titanium color code. Is my english so bad that nobody got it ?? :?: > L8AU


Your english is good...I am just blind and missed it. :roll:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Hugh gave me a different code - Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi ??


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a small amont of the paint and it matches my wheels so I presume the code is correct.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Hugh. Where do you get this stuff? Is it available as a touch up pack?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

All you have to do is drop in to a Halfords branch with the paint code and they will make up a small bottle of it for touch up.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Magic!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
i curbed half an inch of my rear off side yesterday, im so gutted as ive been so careful [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> guys [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> i curbed half an inch of my rear off side yesterday, im so gutted as ive been so careful [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's exactly what I did a couple of weeks after getting my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > guys [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


how much did you pay, i cant stop [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] when i think about it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


I haven't had it sorted yet - supposed to be getting it done but need to chase my wheel man!


----------



## Michael_Works (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys ...

I've just done mine as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]

it's half an inch but quite deep and it's cut a little from the tyre wall! 

i rang a wheels specialist this morning who said touch up's are no good and that titanium is such a hard colour to match!? he said he would have to refurb the complete wheel?

Has anyone else had any luck refurbing the titanium finish as of yet?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

bad luck mate, just been told my is minor and easly repaired as its a scratch that is not very deep. As long as they can match the colour of your wheels youll be fine


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Kerbed mines tonight, more like a graze but its going to bug the life out of me until I get it fixed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Feel so sorry for you guys who have scrapped your rims. I have always damaged my car in the first week from delivery in some way.

Do you think it's not worth having these titanium looking wheels as I have the option to change them...Do you think they are not worth the hassle?

So am I correct the code for the paint at Halfords is ..... Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi is wrong. I took (the RR one) to halfords yesterday and they said they didn't have it!

So, trotted off to the Audi dealer and asked. They basically said they wanted to refurb the wheel. Anyway, long and the short of it I asked for the wheel paint code.

This is Platinum gray matt - 8AU. [smiley=book2.gif] Its sometimes given with a prefix of the model of the car but all you need is 8AU.

Took this to Halfords and they mixed it up. Match is really good actually. Wheel fixed, not 100% but will certainly do should I do the same one bad enough to warrant a refub!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

wawa79 said:


> I would tend to say (but this is just an opinion) that Audi is using a titanium paint rather than a special process. Otherwise, titanium would be more expensive : trust Audi marketing for that !
> 
> These wheels are def painted and do not contain actual Titanium. Stones or road traffic wouldn't cause this,I process the metal and we send the stuff to the military to fire bullets at! :lol: If they were actual machined Titanium they would be worth more than the car


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> wawa79 said:
> 
> 
> > I would tend to say (but this is just an opinion) that Audi is using a titanium paint rather than a special process. Otherwise, titanium would be more expensive : trust Audi marketing for that !
> ...


That was never the suggestion by wawa79, just that Audi use a simple painting process, rather than the more expensive Color Dec process.

I agree with you wawa79. The finish has much more of a paint look than the metal look in Larry's picture. I've seen that sort of finish on BMW wheels and it's definitely not simply paint. Think I might have a go at filling and painting mine. Can't look any worse than it does now.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Talk-torque sorry mate wasn't having a go at wawa79, more at the fact that Audi would market these as Titanium and therefore bump up prices


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

redfox said:


> Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi is wrong. I took (the RR one) to halfords yesterday and they said they didn't have it!
> 
> So, trotted off to the Audi dealer and asked. They basically said they wanted to refurb the wheel. Anyway, long and the short of it I asked for the wheel paint code.
> 
> ...


Thanks Redfox....So do you reckon these wheels are worth the hassle as they seem to damage fairly easily?


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you mean?? If you hit any audi alloy against a kerb it's going to result in damage


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes ^+1.

I don't think they are any easier to damage than any other finish, in fact the quality of the paint should mean that they resist corrosion better than a lot of wheels. If you do damage them, it shows up worse, because of the colour contrast, and the difficulty in matching colour exactly will give refurbishers an excuse to hike the price.

Ultimately, I believe a very decent diy repair is possible, because the slightly "grainy" effect in the paint should help camoflage the edges of the new paint.


----------



## redfox (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what you are trying to say with regards to repairing the wheels, but the style and being painted is def worth it! I have Monza silver and the wheels really set the colour off and suit the car. They change the appearance over and above normal "silver" wheels.

In regards to the repair, you can hardly see it. I'll take some pics and post over the wkend&#8230;.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> How do you mean?? If you hit any audi alloy against a kerb it's going to result in damage


Agreed. I am just thinking that I have these wheels turning up on my ttr in Sep and am wondering if I made the right choice.
Just being a bit 'doubting' thats all. I also agree that they reallylook good on some colours


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I think you can relax. You've definitely made the right choice. I think they look absolutely stunning and they add a huge amount to the look of the car. Honestly, if you hit the kerb with any wheel it's going to chew it up a bit. The titaniums are no different. I also think that during the ownership of your car, it's going to happen at some point. My advice would be to keep a small amount of money lying so you can get the refurb done immediately. Oh...and save a bit more for tyres while you're at it....they don't come cheap.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> I think you can relax. You've definitely made the right choice. I think they look absolutely stunning and they add a huge amount to the look of the car. Honestly, if you hit the kerb with any wheel it's going to chew it up a bit. The titaniums are no different. I also think that during the ownership of your car, it's going to happen at some point. My advice would be to keep a small amount of money lying so you can get the refurb done immediately. Oh...and save a bit more for tyres while you're at it....they don't come cheap.


Thanks Andy, good advice.
If any damage is done i do it in the first week of ownership. This is my 4th new car in 6 years or so and so far I have a 100% record at that. Even thinking this time of just leaving it in the garage for the first week and using the mrs car.... :lol:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha. If you've had four cars in six years then it won't really matter if you kerb your wheels in the first week. It wouldn't be long until you're trading it in anyway! ;-)


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> Haha. If you've had four cars in six years then it won't really matter if you kerb your wheels in the first week. It wouldn't be long until you're trading it in anyway! ;-)


See your point...just so annoying though...I musy do better with this one...


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

Senator said:


> click to enlarge


I have the same problem on my S-line wheels, loss of varnish.

@Senator, I look for a new wheel instead of repair mine. what the the name of this model? thanks :wink:


----------



## Dylthedog (Mar 8, 2011)

redfox said:


> Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi is wrong. I took (the RR one) to halfords yesterday and they said they didn't have it!
> 
> So, trotted off to the Audi dealer and asked. They basically said they wanted to refurb the wheel. Anyway, long and the short of it I asked for the wheel paint code.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - off to Halfords now! I managed to graze the wife's Titanium 19's last week [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully I can do a reasonable job of touching in before they _properly_ need doing :?


----------



## Dylthedog (Mar 8, 2011)

Dylthedog said:


> redfox said:
> 
> 
> > Platinum gray met L1RR Vw/Audi is wrong. I took (the RR one) to halfords yesterday and they said they didn't have it!
> ...


My local Halfords didn't recognise the code number - they said they had 8 different 'Platinum grey matts' but none with a number that looked anything like 8AU. He said if was just a couple he'd have given me a sample of each but he said he couldn't do that for 8 different ones 

I don't suppose there is a full code number on your paint is there Redfox?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I managed to get some touch up from Halfords, which the guy has labeled "AUDI L8AU GRANIT/TITAN MET". Now, from memory, the code I asked for was what I got from another thread on here, which was L8AU, and I said it was called Titanium. He could not find the specification for an L8AU, but did find 8AU, which was Audi Granite Grey.

The colour is a pretty close match, although the metallic component of it seems to drop out of solution rather easilly and takes a lot of shaking to mix back in. I made a bit of a slack effort at repairing my wheel damage, which was 3 small chunks of paint completely removed by what I'd guess was a flying rock (pictures at the beginning of this thread). The paint covered well and, as I said, matched OK, so the damage is a lot less visible. It could really do with filling and smoothing before re-painting, which I may do some time.


----------



## Dylthedog (Mar 8, 2011)

talk-torque said:


> I managed to get some touch up from Halfords, which the guy has labeled "AUDI L8AU GRANIT/TITAN MET". Now, from memory, the code I asked for was what I got from another thread on here, which was L8AU, and I said it was called Titanium. He could not find the specification for an L8AU, but did find 8AU, which was Audi Granite Grey.
> 
> The colour is a pretty close match, although the metallic component of it seems to drop out of solution rather easilly and takes a lot of shaking to mix back in. I made a bit of a slack effort at repairing my wheel damage, which was 3 small chunks of paint completely removed by what I'd guess was a flying rock (pictures at the beginning of this thread). The paint covered well and, as I said, matched OK, so the damage is a lot less visible. It could really do with filling and smoothing before re-painting, which I may do some time.


Thanks talk-torque, I'll try that. I think the guy in the store told the one looking on the system to go under VW for Audi, maybe that was their mistake :?

I've got some activator from a wheel re-furb kit I got a few years ago, so I'll get the graze out with that first. Might even post a pic if I do a good job


----------



## carlf63 (Nov 20, 2011)

Many Audi UK dealers own paintshops will not repair the titanium wheels in house, they usually send the wheels away to be refurbished. If you live in North Lancs/South Cumbria, check with Smart Alloy Lancaster. They can repair damage to Black Edition wheels right down to the matt finish and can get them back to showroom condition even if there is bad kerbing. The good news is they charge normal wheel repair prices for this special finish too!


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Interesting. Since I had my eye on a set of 19" Rotors on ebay, I was expecting to refurbish them. I asked the Audi bodyshop and they said for these one, as the edge is diamond turned and polished, they have to send it down to "pristine alloys" in Milton Keynes to get them refurbished. They just can't do the work required.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 19" titanium rotor for sale.. Check out the classifieds


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I did this the other week in Wiesbaden in the worst designed car park in Christendom where it is impossible to get round the corner without hitting the kerb. Seriously, who designs these places? They need to be shot.


----------

